# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  primobolan and birth control pills

## ironhardempress

I have been working out all my adult life and about 10 months ago started seriously lifting/weight training with the goal of competing (I have a lot of mass to gain, I am long and naturally slender). I am 53 but have continued to take my birth control pills (estrogen/progesterone) for the hormones (I need them---feel weird without them). I am going to try Primobolan to see where that takes me and need to know if I should discontinue my birth control pills? If they will not affect the efficacy of the Primobolan I would prefer to stay on them. Thank in advance

----------


## Bonaparte

Keep taking them.

----------


## Mr.BB

BC pill will affect the results of any androgenic steroids .

----------


## Bonaparte

> BC pill will affect the results of any androgenic steroids.


Only insofar as maintaining some female hormones in her body, which is important for health and well-being. Unless she is competing, the little bit of water retention fom the female hormones shouldn't be a big deal.

----------


## ironhardempress

thank you for your input.

----------


## Oliver47

The IUD with hormones worked amazing as a birth control for me. The only side effect was that I stopped having a period (score!). The hormones do not go in the blood flow, but stay in your uterus and therefore they don't mess with the rest of your body.

----------

